# Thanks Stan C.



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Stan,

Thanks again for coming up with the new club logo ,

Decals arrived today nice job

Now i can start a few club cars...................


Also thanks for the advise on the battery stuff










Stans a good guy and more that willing to help people when asked Thanks again


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick is the avitar like your logo? Looks cool. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 19 Oct 2010 05:40 PM 
Nick is the avitar like your logo? Looks cool. Later RJD 

RJ, Nice job Stan did, He gave me alot of options to pick from and did a great job....................


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, Nick....









Glad to be of service..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hudson, Thought that was a shelf queen???


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 19 Oct 2010 02:56 PM 
Stan,

Stans a good guy and more that willing to help people when asked Thanks again

I will 2nd that. Stan has help me more than once this year alone. He's always just a E-mail or phone call away. Thanks again Stan.


----------

